# Drum drain cleaning class



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*To all plumbers and drain cleaners*
*Trojanworldwide inc. Sewer Drain Cleaner Manufacturing*
*will be interested in putting on a drain cleaning class for between*
*five to ten people who would like to learn about cleaning drains*
*it will be thought by a 35 year master plumber, with many years of*
*experience using all different makes and models of drum machines*
*please respond if you would be interested in such a class*
*day one will be going over and using different drum machines *
*day two will be training on sewer cameras*
*day three will be on sewer jetters*
*these will be instructional classes as while as hands on using the **equipment*

*please respond to [email protected]

Trojan WorldWide inc, 800-392-4902
*

*looking for the end of April first of May prices will depend on **class size

CLASSES WILL BE AT TROJAN PLANT IN HOUSTON, TEXAS
*


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I am interested in an all expense paid training course in Vegas.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Class for drain cleaning .... What will they think of next

I was offering a sharkbite class... Certificate and everything for $ 250

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Seminars like this are brilliant. Just like the recent thread 90% of the people who posted on it said that it generates a lot of their income through rodding drains.
The remaining 10% of us did not offer due to inexperience or lack of equipment. I would say this class would be benifical to some of us who would like to expand offering drain cleaning to our arsenal. Thanks Jerry for info on class. What city is this being offered in?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like Trojan is coping Spartan again. About 10 years ago or more Spartan used to have a drain cleaning school. They teach you about rodding machines, camera's locating and jetting. After all said and done they gave you a certification stating you are now a certified drain cleaner.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh, just get a job at almost any "Rooter" franchise, they'll make you a pro in their "six weeks OJT" that takes about....four days. :laughing:

Copying Spartan or not, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Looks like Trojan is coping Spartan again. About 10 years ago or more Spartan used to have a drain cleaning school. They teach you about rodding machines, camera's locating and jetting. After all said and done they gave you a certification stating you are now a certified drain cleaner.


 
One of my bosses paid for that class for me, an all day class. It cost him $400 for me to be in that class as well.


Of course, the drum vs. sectional discussion raged on the entire time as some guys were forced to go, hating it. 


The wood dowels in the pipe with the 1065 ripping through them was impressive and loud. 


But I gained a lot from that class... have no idea where my placard went.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Meh, just get a job at almost any "Rooter" franchise, they'll make you a pro in their "six weeks OJT" that takes about....four days. :laughing:
> 
> Copying Spartan or not, it's not a bad idea.


This is called:

Special
High
Intensity
Training

Course.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Meh, just get a job at almost any "Rooter" franchise, they'll make you a pro in their "six weeks OJT" that takes about....four days. :laughing:
> 
> Copying Spartan or not, it's not a bad idea.


I never said it was a bad idea.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mpls Jay said:


> This is called:
> 
> Special
> High
> ...


Good One... :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder when Ridgid will step down out of the clouds and offer formal training on their equipment. We have a day coming up with the local rep for training but I still think it should be a more organized offer from the top.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I wonder when Ridgid will step down out of the clouds and offer formal training on their equipment. We have a day coming up with the local rep for training but I still think it should be a more organized offer from the top.


Never even knew there was training available. Maybe that should be mentioned when purchases are made.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

i probably coulda used something like this. Didn't have the luxury of training under an experienced drain cleaner. Cost me a lot in the 1st 6 months of "stupid tax" that i could have avoided with a little hands on experience under a pro and 1 on 1 question time.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is.

Stick a cable thingy in the drain and step on the pedal. So easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Looks like Trojan is coping Spartan again. About 10 years ago or more Spartan used to have a drain cleaning school. They teach you about rodding machines, camera's locating and jetting. After all said and done they gave you a certification stating you are now a certified drain cleaner.


I took that Spartan course back in 1995...it was called the International Institute of Sewer & Pipe Cleaning, Certification#15292 . Was lucky enough to actually take it from Ernie Weber, the guy who actually wrote the text book and the hosted the first classes.

Before I took the class I had over 10+ years of new construction plumbing experience under my belt and never used any cable machine other than a super-vee and thought....how much could there be to know cleaning out a pipe...

Taking the course, reading the book, and 17 years of drain cleaning experience later....I can say, quite a bit.

I would highly recommend the book The Professional Drain and Sewer Cleaners Handbook, by Ernest L. Weber and any other professional classes for anyone entering the field...drain cleaning really is like learning another profession.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

This is a good idea!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sewerratz said:


> looks like trojan is coping spartan again. About 10 years ago or more spartan used to have a drain cleaning school. They teach you about rodding machines, camera's locating and jetting. After all said and done they gave you a certification stating you are now a certified drain cleaner.


No I am not copying spartan, but i have noticed a lot of plumbers and others asking for such a class !
And since I have had the benefit of both working with a wide variety of different drum machines and having done drain cleaning in a couple of different states with different styles
of area problems I believe leaves me with a open mind and knowing different ways to get the job done


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi jerry. You need to bring a drain cleaning class to the midwest. Pumper show maybe? It would be a hit!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Colgar said:


> I don't see what the big deal is.
> 
> Stick a cable thingy in the drain and step on the pedal. So easy a caveman could do it.


And 10 lost cables later... smashed fingers, broken pipes etc etc


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> No I am not copying spartan, but i have noticed a lot of plumbers and others asking for such a class !
> And since I have had the benefit of both working with a wide variety of different drum machines and having done drain cleaning in a couple of different states with different styles
> of area problems I believe leaves me with a open mind and knowing different ways to get the job done


Found the caps button jer?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Found the caps button jer?




lol


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just curious on the hands on training, would the pipes be exposed above ground (not covered) or covered ? Seems to me if the person could see the bends in the line then they would be having a much easier time than in the real world.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Just curious on the hands on training, would the pipes be exposed above ground (not covered) or covered ? Seems to me if the person could see the bends in the line then they would be having a much easier time than in the real world.


this is part of the "knowledge" a good plumber should be able to "see" where the drain would run, using a variety of indicators like; the age of the drain, the material it is made from, the lay of the land, the connection point into the Sewer main(if visible). All these things plus Intuition play a big part in diagnosis of drain problems.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I tossed one to the competition today*

and so glad I did.


Daycare center called, "When one toilet flushes it instantly goes to the other on the opposite side of the wall."


Well...


most daycares in this area are built 1 floor level, GROUND LEVEL. That means slab on grade building.

That means a toilet is being pulled, and more than likely that is a cross with the center as a vent. 

"We constantly have trouble with these toilets-" and when I heard that, most likely the line is laying flat.

Instantly gave the number to one of the drain cleaners I send work to... 

2.5 hours it took to open that line. 

Guy thanked me for the referral so guess what? I guarantee he made a favorable impression there today and he'll have repeat business out of it. 

That's fine by me... not going to sit in a daycare for nearly 3 hours with drains full of baby ****e and tons of toilet paper they always overuse. 

He'll probably knot a minimum $1500/year out of that location. 


I liked giving it away... not had many positive experiences with daycares as the germs are 9 times more there... and I'm not showing up for your appointments during "quiet times."

Daycares are never loyal either. They run down that list of plumbers even if you've done work for them 10 years and baked cupcakes for them. When it goes wrong they want it yesterday. 

Don't need that customer base... I want loyalty.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Drain cleaning class*

*TROJAN WORLDWIDE INC,*

Sewer & Drain Cleaning Equipment 

P.O. Box 10037 - Houston, Texas 77206-0037 

Phone: 800-392-4902 Fax: 713-692-1053 

www.trojanworldwide.com


Re: Drain Cleaning Class 

Date: April 26-28th, 2012 

Time: 8:00am to 2:00pm 

April 26th – Sink and Sewer Cable Machine Training 

April 27th – Inspection Camera and Locating Class 

April 28th – Drain Jetting Equipment Class 

Cost: $450 per person 

(price includes a $200 gift certificate good for the purchase of any Trojan Drain Equipment) 

Classes will be a maximum of 10 students. Instruction will end at 1:00pm and then lunch will be provided during an hour long Q&A session. 

Please contact me at 713-692-1140 or 281-706-1631 cell for additional information. There are only six openings left for these dates. 

Jerry Mac 

Training and Technical Support Supervisor 

800-392-4902 

[email protected] 

www.trojanworldwide.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*DUE TO A LACK OF RESPONSE I HAVE PUT ON HOLD

THE DRAIN CLEANING CLASS, 

I WILL RE POST IF AND WHEN I HAVE MORE 

INTEREST IN SUCH A CLASS :thumbsup:
*


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I reckon everyone's afraid your gonna yell at them jer


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

krafa said:


> Hi,
> When it comes to your sewer and drain cleaning needs, Rescue Rooter is ready to respond. We can diagnose your slow or clogged drain problems and solve them—quickly and professionally. We specialize in fast, friendly drain repair and service—using the latest technology and products to get the job done right.You can visit blah blah blah for more info.


It is required for new members to post an intro, years in trade, licenses held, that sort of thing.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I would jump at the chance to do a drain cleaning class! Im in the wrong country tho its one of the areas in plumbing i have zero experience in


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Class for drain cleaning .... What will they think of next


 Believe it or not I have had a few classes and had people fly in to take them. :whistling2: Drain cleaning is easy if you are only sticking a cable down a C/O but theres so much more to drain cleaning if you do the job right


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am a master plumber in Texas,20 years experience in just about everything a plumber can do, tunnels, testing,residential,commercial,industrial,service,repair,remodel,drains yada yada. Just wanted to let you guys know that Spartan offers these drain cleaning classes for free thru their territory managers in most cities. Even if you don't run spartan machines. They are hoping to gain your future business and raise awareness of proper tecniques. And yes i do work for Spartan currently and love their machines. I own a few still. I actually own a 1065,300, 3 100 drums, a marco large machine, 2 general mini rooters and a marco top snake. Almost forgot my big national machine. Three gen closet augers. And a Pango.:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spartanfan said:


> Hey everyone. I am a master plumber in Texas,20 years experience in just about everything a plumber can do, tunnels, testing,residential,commercial,industrial,service,repair,remodel,drains yada yada. Just wanted to let you guys know that Spartan offers these drain cleaning classes for free thru their territory managers in most cities. Even if you don't run spartan machines. They are hoping to gain your future business and raise awareness of proper tecniques. And yes i do work for Spartan currently and love their machines. I own a few still. I actually own a 1065,300, 3 100 drums, a marco large machine, 2 general mini rooters and a marco top snake. Almost forgot my big national machine. Three gen closet augers. And a Pango.:whistling2:


 Another Houston Aeros fan???


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Another Houston Aeros fan???


 NOPE! I dispise Houston Texas. I out of the suburbs of San Antonio as in SPURS!


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

By the way... it's ASTROS. I back all Texas teams.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spartanfan said:


> By the way... it's ASTROS. I back all Texas teams.


I'm talking about HOCKEY team! Ya know there's the San Antonio Rampage at the ATT centre...


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

AAAHHH!! I dont watch much hockey. Those guys are all Canadians anyway. I did actually go see the Rampage lose recently though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spartanfan said:


> AAAHHH!! I dont watch much hockey. Those guys are all Canadians anyway. I did actually go see the Rampage lose recently though.


 Do they still have the Hooters section down there behind the glass? Sat there with interpertor and had the worst chicken wings by them ever.


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

Dude you got me rolling with that one. To be honest i didnt notice. I was too busy checking out the flames on the screens that wrap the rink and the ice girls! Hey i was in Peru Illinois and had some deep dish from Lous La Grotto that was KILLER!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spartanfan said:


> Dude you got me rolling with that one. To be honest i didnt notice. I was too busy checking out the flames on the screens that wrap the rink and the ice girls! Hey i was in Peru Illinois and had some deep dish from Lous La Grotto that was KILLER!


 Didn't see the flames as I was looking at something else.. never been to Peru..


----------

